# Windows 10 Problem



## Region3 (Aug 11, 2015)

After saying I wasn't going to upgrade straight away, I upgraded straight away.

Not my fault, it was shiny!

Now my laptop won't boot up. The BSOD is much nicer looking than it used to be though. 

I am being told that the error is MULTIPLE_IRP_COMPLETE_REQUESTS.

From what I've read on the Internet, it appears to be a problem with a driver either requesting something twice, or one requesting something that another has already asked for.

Booting in safe mode doesn't work. The non destructive repair option doesn't work. I haven't tried the destructive version yet as that's a last resort.

I can get to a command prompt if anyone knows how to disable drivers in turn from it, or to read any kind of boot log that will have recorded more information?

All ideas great fully received.


----------



## tiffanywtso (Aug 11, 2015)

i assume system restore is also unreachable. this might help you http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/how-to/windows/how-fix-driver-issues-in-windows-10-3585016/


----------



## Region3 (Aug 11, 2015)

Thanks for the reply.

System Restore is one of the options on the troubleshooting page I get offered, but there aren't any restore points as W10 has only just been installed.

I'd have thought it would create one for me on successful update to W10, but it hasn't.


----------



## jacksummers (Aug 11, 2015)

If you go to your device manager:

>Start
>Control Panel
>System
>Hardware
>Device Manager

Check and see if any of them have a yellow (!) symbol and update the driver, I have the same on mine, it turned out that the usb driver needed updating, hope this helps


----------



## Region3 (Aug 12, 2015)

Thanks for the reply Jack, but it won't load the OS to get to the device manager, and devcon or whatever it used to be won't work from the new command window.


----------



## jacksummers (Aug 12, 2015)

ah ok in that case I would take it to a pc repair place, I think you would need to disable usb in the bios but I would not recommend doing that unless you know what you are doing as you can make it a brick.


----------



## bobmac (Aug 12, 2015)

My advice would be see a pro, in this case PM Fragger


----------



## Paul77 (Aug 12, 2015)

Try booting it up without anything attached to it. No USB devices or anything no external monitors etc. It's likely caused by a device driver that hasn't been updated for Windows10 yet. From your post it's looking like you can't ever get into the OS? Not even allowing you into Safe Mode? Do you just get that Windows Didn't lauch correctly, then fires you into an repair environment? 

I've upgraded windows 10 on several machines now for folk and this is the first time I've seen it fail. 

If you spam F8 to get to the screen with SafeMode, and all those options if there's a "Last Known Good Configuration" option then select that. It'll return your computer to the last time you successfully logged on.


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 12, 2015)

Buy a Mac and you won't have these problems


----------



## Paul77 (Aug 12, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Buy a Mac and you won't have these problems 

Click to expand...

Yeah but you also pay through the nose to not have these problems.  Bought the same spec laptop the other day that my 2013 27" imac had for Â£420. My iMac cost me Â£1700. I think now in hindsight, I'd rather have Windows problems


----------



## Region3 (Aug 12, 2015)

There's nothing plugged in, and no disc in the drive.

After it fails you get a screen with a couple of options that I can't remember, then this screen if you click advanced options.







The startup settings in the bottom right includes safe mode, safe mode with network, plus a couple of others.

I can't find anywhere that says startup with last known good configuration.

I think I know which driver is causing the problem, but don't know how to disable or uninstall it using the command prompt window.

I've tried the auto repair but that didn't work. Looks like I'm going to have to let it wipe my programs and settings, but I was hoping to avoid losing all my emails and setting up iTunes again.

If I ever see Bill Gates, I'm letting his tyres down. :sbox:


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 12, 2015)

Paul77 said:



			Yeah but you also pay through the nose to not have these problems.  Bought the same spec laptop the other day that my 2013 27" imac had for Â£420. My iMac cost me Â£1700. I think now in hindsight,* I'd rather have Windows problems*

Click to expand...

Good luck :rofl:


----------



## Duckster (Aug 12, 2015)

I know there were issues with 8.1, these may have carried over to 10.

If you have McAfee or any software on like Logmein, that can cause issues.  You should be able to remove it if you can get a cmd prompt up


----------



## Paul77 (Aug 12, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Good luck :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers *thumbs*


----------

